# NFTS - MA Editing - 2023 entry



## ohqwerty

Hi all, thought we could do with a new thread for this year's application process.. 

Has anyone heard back yet about interviews? In previous years it seems like invitation emails for editing went out around now, earlier than the other specialisms, but I've also seen that the school is currently advertising for a new Head of Editing (!) so I guess that might cause delays?


----------



## Chris W

Here's our current stats for editing. More data in the link below. Be sure to add your applications. Good luck!


NFTS - Editing Acceptance Rate






33%

Admitted
2   out of   6   Admitted



67%

*Not Admitted*
4   out of   6   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS

Hi,
It's Emily from the NFTS here. Firstly, thanks for your patience if you are waiting to hear application outcomes. We have received hundreds of applications, and each is in a SIFT process, which can take a number of weeks. Do bear with us, and the Registry team will be in touch with any updates in the coming weeks. In the meantime if you have any other questions please email me on info@nfts.co.uk. Thanks! Emily


----------



## flym12

ohqwerty said:


> Hi all, thought we could do with a new thread for this year's application process..
> 
> Has anyone heard back yet about interviews? In previous years it seems like invitation emails for editing went out around now, earlier than the other specialisms, but I've also seen that the school is currently advertising for a new Head of Editing (!) so I guess that might cause delays?


Hi @ohqwerty I also applied to the MA editing at NFTS, I got an invitation to the interview about a week and a half ago, have you heard anything yet? Good luck btw!


----------



## Chris W

flym12 said:


> Hi @ohqwerty I also applied to the MA editing at NFTS, I got an invitation to the interview about a week and a half ago, have you heard anything yet? Good luck btw!


Remember to add your application to our database when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ohqwerty

flym12 said:


> Hi @ohqwerty I also applied to the MA editing at NFTS, I got an invitation to the interview about a week and a half ago, have you heard anything yet? Good luck btw!


Hey, yes I also got an interview invitation about a week ago - sorry to not have updated here yet! 

Do you happen to know about who might be interviewing us? The email I got didn't mention that. I'm kinda anxious about the fact that the HoD might be changing soon - so the main person teaching us next year might not even be on the interview panel...? Maybe I shouldn't worry about it but it does add a bit to the usual application nerves! 

@Emily Laura NFTS - if you have any suggestions/reassurances about the interview panel that'd be much appreciated


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS

Hi, 


ohqwerty said:


> Hey, yes I also got an interview invitation about a week ago - sorry to not have updated here yet!
> 
> Do you happen to know about who might be interviewing us? The email I got didn't mention that. I'm kinda anxious about the fact that the HoD might be changing soon - so the main person teaching us next year might not even be on the interview panel...? Maybe I shouldn't worry about it but it does add a bit to the usual application nerves!
> 
> @Emily Laura NFTS - if you have any suggestions/reassurances about the interview panel that'd be much appreciated


Hi, 
@ohqwerty congrats on your interview! You will be interviewed by 3 current course tutors (one is the Acting Head of Editing).  Please don't worry about the interview; it is really a chance for the panel to get to know you, and for you to explain why you want to do the MA, what you want to gain and to hear about what the course entails.   Good luck from here!   Best, Emily


----------



## ohqwerty

Emily Laura NFTS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi,
> @ohqwerty congrats on your interview! You will be interviewed by 3 current course tutors (one is the Acting Head of Editing).  Please don't worry about the interview; it is really a chance for the panel to get to know you, and for you to explain why you want to do the MA, what you want to gain and to hear about what the course entails.   Good luck from here!   Best, Emily


Thanks so much Emily, that's really helpful!


----------



## flym12

ohqwerty said:


> Hey, yes I also got an interview invitation about a week ago - sorry to not have updated here yet!
> 
> Do you happen to know about who might be interviewing us? The email I got didn't mention that. I'm kinda anxious about the fact that the HoD might be changing soon - so the main person teaching us next year might not even be on the interview panel...? Maybe I shouldn't worry about it but it does add a bit to the usual application nerves!
> 
> @Emily Laura NFTS - if you have any suggestions/reassurances about the interview panel that'd be much appreciated


Hi again, I’m also very nervous about this change actually and was thinking the same as you but I guess we can  only go ahead with it. What do you think the viewing test will be? I’m really nervous about that too ahaha
anyways so glad you’ve received an invitation as well! Best of luck at the interview if we don’t speak before then!


----------



## ohqwerty

flym12 said:


> Hi again, I’m also very nervous about this change actually and was thinking the same as you but I guess we can  only go ahead with it. What do you think the viewing test will be? I’m really nervous about that too ahaha
> anyways so glad you’ve received an invitation as well! Best of luck at the interview if we don’t speak before then!


Hey! Hope this went well for you! Be great to know what you thought 
I think they've finished our interviews now so we can probably talk about the viewing test haha


----------



## flym12

ohqwerty said:


> Hey! Hope this went well for you! Be great to know what you thought
> I think they've finished our interviews now so we can probably talk about the viewing test haha


hi! Good to hear from you, I guess we can now yes lol how did your interview go? I found it interesting, most of mine was centered on the short film we had to edit, we didn’t speak about much else but it makes sense bc everything else was covered in our writtem answers I guess. I just found out I got in for the workshop, have you heard anything yet as well? Hope everything went well for you too!!


----------



## ohqwerty

Ah yay congrats! I also just got the invitation email for the selection workshop!! How exciting 

My interview was surprisingly fun. I was expecting the panel to be more stern, a bit 'bad cop'-y, based on on what previous interviewees have said on here - but I found them all to be really warm. To start with I talked about the film extract we were given to watch (the viewing test) for a little while, and then they asked questions about the short film edit we'd submitted, and finally they had some general background questions clarifying stuff in my written application form. Quite varied chat actually, and it seemed like they were genuinely trying to get to know me (as much as you can in that short space of time) rather than 'quizzing' or trying to pressure/wrongfoot... The selection workshop will be interesting as I imagine it will be a bit more pressured, due to time constraints if nothing else.


----------



## flym12

I had the exact same fear and ended up finding it a lot more relaxed actually! They seemed like they were well informed on us and had actually spent time reading our answers and looking at our work which was great. I’m super nervous about the workshop, especially it being on zoom. Not sure what it’ll be like tbh! What do you think? Glad to hear you’ve gotten to the workshop too btw!!


----------



## flym12

@ohqwerty do you think they’ll let us connect from our own software or will they make us use the school’s accounts to edit? I’m just wondering if we’re allowed to use our accounts with our plug ins etc. or like general ones with the basic version, not sure if that rings a bell we might be using very different software ahaha


----------



## ohqwerty

flym12 said:


> @ohqwerty do you think they’ll let us connect from our own software or will they make us use the school’s accounts to edit? I’m just wondering if we’re allowed to use our accounts with our plug ins etc. or like general ones with the basic version, not sure if that rings a bell we might be using very different software ahaha


Ah mate that's a good question - I have no idea!! Hope should get more practical info soon. Also I think the earlier email mentioned something about an outline or schedule being sent out a few days beforehand...


----------



## flym12

ohqwerty said:


> Ah mate that's a good question - I have no idea!! Hope should get more practical info soon. Also I think the earlier email mentioned something about an outline or schedule being sent out a few days beforehand...


Yeah it did! I’m absolutely impatient though I’m starting to stress out about it that’s why ahaha we’ll see ig


----------



## zdty

hello, just found this thread, I’m also participating to the workshop but I’m kind of anxious about the fact they didn’t include any interviews in the documentary footage? I reckon they might be sending more stuff after the first day but that wouldn’t make any sense. Just wondering if you gus are having the same experience or it was a mistake they made with me?


----------



## zdty

@flym12 @ohqwerty sorry to bother again, but since we all supposedly received the same footage I was wondering if you actually did get the same files as I did?


----------



## ohqwerty

zdty said:


> @flym12 @ohqwerty sorry to bother again, but since we all supposedly received the same footage I was wondering if you actually did get the same files as I did?


Hey, I just saw these messages! I think we all received the same download link so the footage/files are going to be identical, right? 

Have you watched through all the doc footage? There were no talking heads interviews, but it all seems done in a more subjective/observational style so that makes sense stylistically..  The characters and the filmmaker do have chats though, as they're going about their activities, which are quite helpful in terms of piecing together what's going on. 

Good luck and see you tomorrow


----------



## benneepea

I’m on the selection workshop too!! I’m a bit nervous about it but also really looking forward to it, it’ll be great to meet all of you 😊


----------



## zdty

this thread didn’t age well lmao glad it’s getting fixed anyways good luck guys!


----------



## ohqwerty

omg I know I was just thinking this!!!!!!!


----------



## NeNeto0007

Emily Laura NFTS said:


> Hi,
> It's Emily from the NFTS here. Firstly, thanks for your patience if you are waiting to hear application outcomes. We have received hundreds of applications, and each is in a SIFT process, which can take a number of weeks. Do bear with us, and the Registry team will be in touch with any updates in the coming weeks. In the meantime if you have any other questions please email me on info@nfts.co.uk. Thanks! Emily


Hello
i saw a thread where you wrote that you studied in NFTS
im a independent film editor , i want to get into NFTS
i tried last year but did not get in as the film i edited was not that great like i stitched it really good but did not applied any color to it or sound
Can you please give me some advice on what to do this year / what will they be expecting because ill learn and give the entrance again this year


----------



## NeNeto0007

ohqwerty said:


> Hey, yes I also got an interview invitation about a week ago - sorry to not have updated here yet!
> 
> Do you happen to know about who might be interviewing us? The email I got didn't mention that. I'm kinda anxious about the fact that the HoD might be changing soon - so the main person teaching us next year might not even be on the interview panel...? Maybe I shouldn't worry about it but it does add a bit to the usual application nerves!
> 
> @Emily Laura NFTS - if you have any suggestions/reassurances about the interview panel that'd be much appreciated


Hello
i saw a thread where you wrote that you studied in NFTS
im a independent film editor , i want to get into NFTS
i tried last year but did not get in as the film i edited was not that great like i stitched it really good but did not applied any color to it or sound
Can you please give me some advice on what to do this year / what will they be expecting because ill learn and give the entrance again this year


----------

